# Red Star Train Graveyard - Hungary, May 2019



## B W T (Sep 3, 2019)

Red Star Train Graveyard #04 Urban Jungle

In the middle of a still active railroad area in the outer skirts of a major city lies a completely neglected workshop. Hungary's possibly most famous abandoned site is located under this roof which is by now totally destroyed due to longstanding vacancy. The "Red Star Train Graveyard" has been high up on our bucket list for years. We were surprised that this place is that hard to access despite its fame. The location is no secret anymore. How to get in, however, is. For our infiltration we picked a day when only a few workers were on-site.


Red Star Train Graveyard #02

Actually, we were pretty lucky that it was rather quiet today. Although it was the week-end, normally a lot of people would work on the premises. On our way to the big hall we have already passed multiple dumped railcars. Some trains are standing there for 40 years now. Only a few meters next to the road which is trafficked every day a thick jungle arises. After looking around for a bit we found ourselves in the middle of the workshop. The broken roof led nature inside. This is the reason why decay is proceeding so fast here and could create such an astonishing scenery.


Red Star Train Graveyard #07

In the past, this was one of the most important train repair facilities of the country. It witnessed 100 years of tumultuous Hungarian history like the fall of a monarchy, occupation by Nazi Germany and the transformation to a communist state. As a matter of fact, it's said that more than 100 steam engines and train cars are rotting away inside the depot and next to it on the field.


Red Star Train Graveyard #08 Rust

Shortly after our arrival, it started to rain. But actually, this was the best thing that could have happened to us. The weather was creating a dense atmosphere and the ambient noise was close to perfect. 


Red Star Train Graveyard #01

The eponymous red star has faded by now due to heavy decay. If we're not mistaken this train was one of the most famous steam locomotives of Hungary. Class 424 of the Hungarian State Railways was constructed between 1924 and 1958. The 100 tons heavy vehicles were decommissioned 40 years ago. We don't know much about trains but you don't see a lot of steam engines these days. Especially not when they're that historical.


Red Star Train Graveyard #11

The whole railroad area was built around 1900 and served as a modern train repair facility for the city's trains. One of the workshops was that huge that it counted as biggest building of the town for a while. However, this place could never recover from the huge damages of World War Two and the eradication of steam locos. Large parts of the property were shut down and the buildings are rotting away together with the trains inside them. Those vehicles are really rare and some of them belong to the last of their kind. It's hard to believe that they were simply left to rot. All of them are owned by the State Railway Museum. But unfortunately, there's no money to restore them. However, the trains are moved from time to time. So, they can't be completely neglected.


Red Star Train Graveyard #06 Trainspotting

On the premises there's even more to discover. Other buildings are also vacant and there are quite some trains outside we haven't shown you. But we didn't want to push our luck. After we have spent a really long time inside and enjoyed the end time machines, we left this unique place. To be honest, this spot was somehow sad. As it usually is with graveyards. It forced us to think about many things. the site was like a forgotten museum, slowly reclaimed by nature. We have witnessed relics from a bygone era. The old which couldn't compete with the new.


Red Star Train Graveyard #15 Goggles

Interested in seeing more of the place now? Watch our documentary on YouTube!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow lovely that, great pics there.


----------



## krela (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks like you had a great time in Hungary!


----------



## King Al (Sep 5, 2019)

Just awesome this, superb pics & write up!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice set of images. However the scrap in the depot shed ain't a touch on the old Barry Scrap Yard contents. Barry really did contain the steam age on BR!


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 6, 2019)

Another location that surprises me it's still there. Looks like water is now becoming a huge problem - I expect things to come down quicker now.
I enjoyed that. It's interesting seeing how other explorers 'see' a place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2019)

This place really ticks my boxes. Superb report.


----------

